# Cooking with a wok on an induction range



## drlogik (Jan 13, 2014)

Just bought a new house with an induction range.  Have not yet cooked on it though.  I often cook with a wok and am concerned about cooking with one on an induction range as only the point of contact gets hot.  I use round bottomed woks to.  I've heard of putting a steel plate on the burner if using non-ferrous pans and maybe that could convey enough heat but....    Has anyone experience cooking with a wok on an induction range that can give me some advice?

If I can't cook readily with a wok there's a strong possibility I'll rip it out and go back in with a Wolf gas stove.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Pick up an IMUSA flat bottom carbon steel wok.  My local Kroger grocer has them. It's about 25 US and I love mine on induction.  You can also get a standalone induction hob that's dished for round bottom woks.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

I've been playing around with the Max Burton 1800-watt induction hotplate for several years, and get excellent results with the Bodum enameled, cast-iron flat-bottom wok. It lists around $65 at Williams-Sonoma, but I'm sure you can do better rummaging around the 'net. With the higher power of your cooktop units, I'd bet you can stir-fry the he!l out of anything you want!

Lot cheaper than ripping out your new induction cooktop. If you _do _tear it out, though, I'd be happy to take it off your hands. I'd even pay for shipping. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

Mike


----------



## drlogik (Jan 13, 2014)

The thing is I really don't much care for flat-bottomed woks.  I have a flat-bottomed enameled cast iron wok I got from The Wok Shop and it works pretty well actually, but I still prefer a round wok.  Now, would I rip out an induction cook top because of that?  Nope.  Thanks for your generous offer though! 

I can always use my propane turkey fryer outside I guess......


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I too prefer round bottom woks, but the good heating power of induction and the convenience of a ready burner do form an attractive package.

But you might also like something like this:


Oops, that's the link for the wrong voltage, but they have 120 V units too.

I've got one and I do like it a lot. But the convenience of a ready flat burner means I do more of my wok cooking in a flat bottom wok now.

There are better units than the adcraft, but they cost a LOT more.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

I wasn't clear enough- the Bodum CI wok _is _wok-shaped inside, with enough extra iron outside on the bottom to make it flat. It is certainly not as nimble as a regular steel wok, and your tossing will be limited. Especially on a glass-topped heat source.

Mike


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

I assume you have a vent hood for the induction surface. I don't know how often you cook in your wok but what about something like this?





  








2000004125_500.jpg




__
eastshores


__
Feb 10, 2014








That one is 7,500 btu which I guess is pretty low for wok cooking? Anyway just a thought, if you could find a nice portable burner like this you could set it up on the induction surface and stir fry without running in and out of the kitchen, then it's out of the way when not in use.


----------



## drlogik (Jan 13, 2014)

In my old house I had a Wolf gas stove so yeah, I'm a bit spoiled, no, very spoiled and also, admittedly so, ignorant.  I've not cooked on an induction cooktop before.  Before I stick my foot in my mouth any more I guess I'd better give it a good few tries before passing judgment or thinking it's not as good as gas, eh?


----------

